# Memorial Workshop Fundraiser



## John J (Nov 24, 2004)

Dear Fellow Eskrimadors: 

Bakbakan International is hosting a memorial fundraising event for the benefit of the Balani family. Cindy Balani, wife of Guro Bud Balani of Lameco Eskrima / Sulite Orehenal Group recently lost her battle with cancer. Please join us for this very special cause. 

Tulisan Knife Fighting Workshop with Master Rey Galang 
Date: December 5, 2004  Sunday
Time: 10:00am - 1:00 pm 
Place: Bakbakan (WHQ) Martial Arts Center
95B Dell Glen Ave.
Lodi, New Jersey
Donation $25 (ALL proceeds to the Balani family)

Contributions from Bakbakan & Kapisanang Mandirigma will be raffled off throughout the day and include various books, videos, dvds, composite sticks and assorted equipment. All participants and donors will be awarded a special Certificate of Appreciation.
*
Tentatively* scheduled to appear - Kinding Sindaw
Kinding Sindaw (Dance of Light) was founded in 1992 by Potri Ranka Manis, the daughter of a Sultan of the Maranao people of Mindanao, a true modern-day princess and tradition-bearer. Kinding Sindaw's repertory is built upon the dances, music, and orature of the T'boli, Maranao, Maguindanao, Yakan, Jama Mapun, Higaoonon, Tausug and Bagobo peoples. 

Yours in the Arts,

Guro John G. Jacobo
School for the Warrior Arts & Combatives (www.swacom.com)
BAKBAKAN International (www.bakbakan.com)

"Tested Not Theory" - JGJ


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi John,

Please consider posting contribution information with mailing address and/or PayPal email address for those who would like contribute to the fund but are not able to attend the event.

Respectfully,

Harold


----------



## John J (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Harold,

 Thanks for the suggestion. Here is the information that was forwarded to me from Guro Arnold Noche of Lameco Eskrima / Sulite Orehenal Group. It was also posted on the Eskrima Digest via Diana Inosanto. 

 -----Original Message-----
 From: Dawn Balani <dmb1591@yahoo.com>

 Hi Arnold ...it's Dawn (Bud's Sister In Law)  I forgot to get you the
 bank account we are receiving donations through.  It is a Wells Fargo
 Savings Account under my name "Dawn Balani" #>#removed<.  Anything you
 could do would be great.  Thanks for all your help in spreading the
 information about Cindy.   Dawn

 Thanks in advance for your support!

 Yours in the Arts,

 John




 - Account Number removed for security. - Kaith


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi John,

Thanks for the info.

Please ask them to check the account number given to make sure that people are only able to make deposits and not withdrawals.

If it is a for deposit account only, we will keep it posted, otherwise MT will gladly edit the post to remove it.  Please post or PM Bart, Rich, or myself and we will be glad to handle it.

Also if you have an address that we can send the donations, please post it.

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## John J (Nov 30, 2004)

It was carefully set up as a "deposit only" account or I would not have posted it. As mentioned it was circulated through the Eskrima Digest just days after her passing. The donations can also be sent to: 

Hospecio Bud Balani Jr/Johnathan Balani
334 W Doran street #5
Glendale, Ca 91203

Thanks for looking out!

John


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi John,

Its great that its for deposit only.  MT just wanted to make sure that the account was secure for the sake of the family involved.

When you get a chance, please repost the account number.

Thanks for your patience and much success in the fundraiser,

Harold


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 30, 2004)

I wish you guys well on this seminar.

It is always a great thing when we can get together and do something we love to help others.

This reminds me of when Datu TIm Hartman and Master Rich Parsons did a benefit seminar for Marissa Marks. Many different people from many different organizations in Modern Arnis were able to put aside their political differences and train and support a cause. It was a beautiful and powerful thing.

I hope that this is a rewarding experience for both you and Master Galang, and I hope that this works well to benefit the Balani family.

Yours,

Paul Janulis


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 2, 2004)

John J said:
			
		

> It was carefully set up as a "deposit only" account or I would not have posted it. As mentioned it was circulated through the Eskrima Digest just days after her passing. The donations can also be sent to:
> 
> Hospecio Bud Balani Jr/Johnathan Balani
> 334 W Doran street #5
> ...




John,

I would like to say this is a good idea, I am glad that this type of event can occur.

Please contact me or one of the staff with the numbers for the account, and we will edit the original post to put it back in.

Thank you for understanding our concern for the safety of people and their bank accounts.

 :asian: 

Rich


----------

